# moving plants?



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

ive had a plant in my tank for about a month now but i want to change its location. is it okay if i take it out and replant it? if so how should i go about doing it?
thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

geo20 said:


> ive had a plant in my tank for about a month now but i want to change its location. is it okay if i take it out and replant it? if so how should i go about doing it?
> thanks


I would just carefully remove it from its curretn position (being careful not to damage roots) then replant it. After a month it wont have large roots so it shouldt be that hard to relocate it.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

My P's get scared when my a**hole mom runs to and from the tank just to make em swim furiously and tear up the tank. She thinks its histerical Is it bad if I have to replant a couple plants like once every other day or so? Will it kill them in the end or just not allow their roots to fully develop?


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Domelotta said:


> My P's get scared when my a**hole mom runs to and from the tank just to make em swim furiously and tear up the tank. She thinks its histerical Is it bad if I have to replant a couple plants like once every other day or so? Will it kill them in the end or just not allow their roots to fully develop?


Piranha are scitish so they will lift the plants once in a while. What i did when I planted my tank was take out my Ps so the plants could establish some roots. If this is not an option for you, you'll just have to deal with replanting sometimes. Most plants should be fine out of gravel for a few days depending on how hardy they are. Good luck.


----------

